# Help Needed: JP Sauer and Sohn Shotgun



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a very nice JP Sauer and Sohn 20 guage shotgun. I have been told it is from the 1950's. I am very interested in researching and discovering more about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you tried doing a goggle search?
If not try that.

 Al


----------

